# What was Your Latest Gig?



## Rodney Money (Sep 13, 2016)

I know some of y'all are working on some much bigger projects than me, example: moves, tv, games, commercials, etc., but what was your latest gig or what are y'all working on now? 

Here's what I had to do just since August: write a fanfare for opening ceremonies of an academy's first day of school, arrange Amazing Grace and The Star-Spangle Banner for 2 trumpets and piano for a church, arrange a hymn for 2 alto saxophones for another church, write a school's Alma Mater for chorus and piano for a performance that will be performed in front of congressmen, and continue the trumpet concerto that I'm writing for some professional trumpet players in Kansas City, and in the near future: a ballet for the company Seedhouse, a marching band chart for a new publisher, and whatever else I want to send to my current publishers such as percussion or concert band works. Oh and in the way distant future, maybe I can actually start this symphony that been in my head since 1999.


----------



## BenG (Sep 15, 2016)

Always exciting to hear what other people are currently working on! For myself...

- Just finished an app commercial (Pop)
- On-Going YouTube Animation Series (Orchestral) 
- Indie Video-Game (Strings, Bells, etc.) 
- Podcast Theme (Jazz, Blues)
- Documentary Feature (Hybrid/Atmosphere) 

I'm tired.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 15, 2016)

BenG said:


> Always exciting to hear what other people are currently working on! For myself...
> 
> - Just finished an app commercial (Pop)
> - On-Going YouTube Animation Series (Orchestral)
> ...


Awesome, someone actually responded! That is absolutely wonderful to hear and congrats. Gives us a link to the YouTube Series. I would love to check it out.


----------



## BenG (Sep 15, 2016)

Will do when everything goes live!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 15, 2016)

Finished 4 corporate vids for Unitron hearing aids.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 19, 2016)

My last gig was composing a horror track for a website that sales Halloween masks. It was pretty fun!


----------



## Mundano (Sep 19, 2016)

at weekend, world music live gig, accordion, sopran sax, keyboards, guitar, 2 female voices.. after party, bluegrass jam session!

edit: Ebersheim, Germany, ...bluegrass jam session in Mainz-Kastell


----------



## dannymc (Sep 19, 2016)

> Awesome, someone actually responded!



why didn't you think you'd get any responses? do people here not tend to want to share their projects?

Danny


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 19, 2016)

In the summer I mixed 2 soundtrack albums while I was in LA and then finished editing and programming an organ sample library I recorded there when I returned home. I did do some orchestration/mocking up for a track my friend was pitching but it didn't get used (and therefore I didn't get paid). Now I'm back to not having any projects. Hopefully something will come in soon.

Edit: Just got a last minute gig recording some violin and possibly mixing on a track for a commercial.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 19, 2016)

I have some ongoing series work that keeps me busy, but I was recently hired to do the voice of a pig plush toy. oink. that, of course, goes right on top of my resume and Liknedin. My mom would be so proud if she knew


----------



## pmountford (Sep 20, 2016)

Much of the last 10 months or so has been taken up with writing SATB choral music for a suite to commemorate World War 1. About to record some rehearsal vocals today for the final piece and then I look forward to hearing the choirs perform on Armistice Day in November. 

I have to say how spiritually enlightening and humbling it has been writing for vocals and particularly with this subject matter (I'm more at home writing for film). Having the creative freedom to compose what 'I' feel is needed (as opposed to the director/producer) has been a breath of fresh air!


----------



## doctornine (Sep 20, 2016)

This week : remixing, doing two product demos, doing some sound design for a horror CD, delivering a load of accepted tracks in various edits and stems.Very very busy.


----------



## resound (Sep 20, 2016)

It's cool to see what other people are up to! I just finished a big project over the summer doing orchestration for Planet Earth Season II. Now I am starting on a big band commission from a local university and waiting for picture lock on the first of two indie features I'll be scoring this year. It's about to get busy!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

resound said:


> It's cool to see what other people are up to! I just finished a big project over the summer doing orchestration for Planet Earth Season II. Now I am starting on a big band commission from a local university and waiting for picture lock on the first of two indie features I'll be scoring this year. It's about to get busy!


Very interesting to see what everyone's up to. How was the planet earth gig? I'm very excited for the release, whenever it is! How did you get involved with it?

I've just finished working on two short films, with another larger documentary due in my inbox any day now!


----------



## resound (Sep 20, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> How was the planet earth gig? I'm very excited for the release, whenever it is! How did you get involved with it?


The orchestrator who initially got the gig asked me to help out. 6 episodes, about 3 hours of music and two recording sessions in London so everyone had to work fast. Everyone at Bleeding Fingers, including the two guys who wrote all the music, were cool to work with. I'm excited for the release as well! I'm not sure when it's coming out.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 20, 2016)

I love watching others work.


----------



## resound (Sep 20, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I love watching others work.


It beats doing your own work!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

resound said:


> The orchestrator who initially got the gig asked me to help out. 6 episodes, about 3 hours of music and two recording sessions in London so everyone had to work fast. Everyone at Bleeding Fingers, including the two guys who wrote all the music, were cool to work with. I'm excited for the release as well! I'm not sure when it's coming out.


Do you know how the two composers juggled the composing? Did they do half the series each or work on each cue together?


----------



## resound (Sep 20, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> Do you know how the two composers juggled the composing? Did they do half the series each or work on each cue together?


Yea, they split up the cues for each episode


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2016)

dannymc said:


> why didn't you think you'd get any responses? do people here not tend to want to share their projects?
> 
> Danny


It took a few days for the first response!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 20, 2016)

Just finished an ad for a high profile national company on Canada I originally got hired to do song and score, then they chucked the score in favour of sound FX (boo!) then replaced my song with someone else's (said my songs weren't "young enough"- no shit, I'm 48 years old and listen to music written by dead guys- then got rehired this week because the client liked one of my songs better. What a roller coaster. Money from this might get me BErlin Brass however.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 20, 2016)

The last gig I just finished up (this evening actually) was Brazilian music/SFX for an iPad game. Definitely something different for me!

In the past couple weeks, I finished up a few more games, and a trailer. Not many interesting things going on right now, but I do have something coming up that I'm really excited about!


----------



## chillbot (Sep 20, 2016)

I had a rough week, shot 88 on the course with a couple of 3-putts and bought a violin I don't know how to play.


----------



## JJP (Sep 20, 2016)

Finished up music prep, a little bit of orchestrating, and librarian work for the Emmys pre-records last week. Then spent the weekend as music librarian in the pit at the show.

This week is vocal transcriptions for the latest edits on Moana and a few Disney TV episodes.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I had a rough week, shot 88 on the course with a couple of 3-putts and bought a violin I don't know how to play.



Yep! That happens a lot. Younger folks may not understand the logic to that. But I do. The last time I shot 88 (two fat ladies we call it here) Hey! I just shot two fat ladies! WHaaaaa??? Golf you imbecile!

Sorry I digress. The last time I shot 88, I went out and gave money to Dave Smith. It would have been an 84, but I made a snowman on the 17th. Had I made an 84, it would have cut down my costs quite bit. Probably would have bought a second guitar instead.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 21, 2016)

In terms of composing, I'm in the midst of an indie fighting-game soundtrack. I'm also in charge of the audio and spinning some tunes at a charity run this weekend.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2016)

My last gig: I recently was a composer-assistant for an upcoming blockbuster movie here in Norway. I wrote and programmed a lot of action percussion beds and some other stuff. Much fun! I'm also working on a lot of different cool stuff atm. Movies, commercial, productions etc, but not as an assistant.

Best
Ryan


----------



## MoteMusic (Sep 22, 2016)

My last gig was a short film. Right now, I'm working on a game music pack for game asset stores, I've got the score for a small stage production coming up, I'm going to be scoring and sound-designing a mobile game, and gotta write the jingle for some show which I know almost nothing about.

Being relatively new (a couple of years in the game) this is the most I've ever had lined up at once. Though it's less glamorous work than some of those in this thread, it's really a great feeling not worrying about work and just writing instead.


----------



## Vicky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am working on music and sounds for a game application (orchestral).
Also writing a new album (hybrid orchestral) and very excited about it!
Good luck with your projects


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 22, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I had a rough week, shot 88 on the course with a couple of 3-putts and bought a violin I don't know how to play.


88, that's my low score! (Yes, I'm a hack) Had a 9 on a par 5 last weekend. Tried to be zen about it, but there's always a slight chance I might hurl a sandwedge through the air and shout obscenities about my skills. Sometimes I feel if I could combine violence with golf I would score better.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 22, 2016)

Hurling clubs is what's known as having 'a helicopter'. Just for your FYI.

Shouting obscenities on the golf course is basically verboten and I only do that if there are lady players present or in the near vicinity. 

Anyway. Gigs. Carry on.


----------



## pkm (Sep 22, 2016)

My last thing was Hillary Clinton's intro video before her DNC speech. Had a little break after that, but starting work again tomorrow.


----------



## ilja (Sep 23, 2016)

I´m working a lot for ARTE (French-German Bradcasting company) lately. About to finish a documentary series of five episodes about Russia and the last episodes of four about architecture. Plus some corporate gigs...Lots of work but i´m happy


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 23, 2016)

Last one was music for a trailer for a lower budgeted hollywood movie published by Columbia Pictures.


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2016)

Lots of cool projects in this thread!

I just completed a new concert score for the classic silent horror film "The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari" (an influential German Expressionist film from 1920). My score will be performed by eight musicians, with a prerecorded backing track incorporating synths and samples. It will be premiered next month in my hometown of Regina, Canada. The musicians' performance will be synchronised with a screening of the film. 

At the same time, I'm completing the final project for my PhD programme, which involves researching and developing new types of interactive computer music systems. 

Looking forward to taking a short break after all this - I think I'm going to need it!


----------



## IvanP (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice thread!

Usually composing my own stuff, but I gotta say I had a blast at Producing and Conducting the music for a new Spanish World War two flick with some really beautiful music for another spanish composer. Amazing soloists recorded in Madrid and Orchestral Recordings in Budapest with the Budapest Symphony Orchestra, all of them finished a day ago 

Starting Music for a new Feature Documentary and some nice conducting and orchestrating gigs coming in right away!


----------



## dannymc (Sep 24, 2016)

just finished a few dramatic orchestra cues for one of my publishers for the new NFL football season. pretty short deadline, here's hoping they get used now 

Danny


----------

